# Does the sweetness coming forward?



## beano (Sep 24, 2014)

Pee Masters (sorry, I chuckled), a question if you will. 
This is my first Pee. (sorry, more laughter) When back sweetening, does the sweetness come forward, as like the Dragon Blood?
I keep trying to get a ratio of sugar/pee and each time I try, the first taste seems right on and the second taste is to sweet.
I'm running out of test material here.
I thought I'd just cut the sugar back by half and add more later if needed. Just like to know? Thanks in advance Ya'll.

Beano Joe


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 24, 2014)

I think that's true with any wine you sweeten, sounds like you answered your own question though, start with less and do it 2 or 3 or more times to get it right. Maybe wait a week or so between testings.
Mike


----------



## beano (Sep 24, 2014)

Kraffty said:


> I think that's true with any wine you sweeten, sounds like you answered your own question though, start with less and do it 2 or 3 or more times to get it right. Maybe wait a week or so between testings.
> Mike



Kraffty,

You are right on the money!  I'm sorry that you had to point it out to me though. To many samples I guess. Thanks!!


----------



## Julie (Sep 24, 2014)

Are you taking a reading after you are finished backsweetening?


----------



## beano (Sep 25, 2014)

Julie said:


> Are you taking a reading after you are finished backsweetening?




No Julie, I was not. I was trying to do it by taste. Being lazy I suppose. I did go back to my notes and found that this Pee ended with the SG @ 0.997. So I got out the hydrometer. I was using some left over invert sugar to backsweeten. My test batches were 16oz. and I was adding 1/8 cup per pint or 8 oz. per gallon, and that was too sweet for me. After checking SG I found that it was about 1.012. Way to sweet for me. I cut the invert sugar down to 1 tbs. per 16 oz. or 4 oz. gallon whitch brought the SG down to 1.005. Much better for me and if it pulls forward a bit, I can live with it. I think my biggest problem was confusing my 1/8 cup measure with the tbs measure.
However I did use up all my extra pee to figure this out. I have a pint left.

Being this was my first Skeeter Pee it was a lot of fun for me. As has been the whole wine making experience. It is nice to, through trial and error, learn how to do something new and so enjoyable and fufilling. With, of course, all of the help of the members of WMT. I'm still learning patience hopefully soon I can master that one to.


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol, now that you got that reading, you know what level to make your future batches at,


----------

